# Another new guy being taken advantage of...



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I was doing some cleanup work on one of my properties a couple of days ago and my son-in-law asked if the mower on the trailer across the street was a good one. 

It was a Husqvarna. I said it was a respectable name but did not look like a commercial machine so it would not last, especially the kind of abuse we put a mower through. 

The guy who owned it was taking pictures of the property and he said is was okay but slow and it was the only thing he could afford. 

We started talking and I found out he had been out of work and the unemployment was running out so he signed a contract to do lawns for foreclosed homes. 

He gets $15 per cut, cannot turn down any jobs, has to cut between 15 and 20 lawns per day, 7 days a week and covers an area that takes about 2 hours to cross with good traffic. 

I explained to him he was being taken advantage of and he said he knew that, but the bills were due and this was the only thing he could find. Lot of that going around here. 

He is also afraid to quit because his contract states if he quits without a 2 week written notice he must pay $250 to get out of the contract. 

I told him about this website and gave him the name of a regional I know of that has easy requirements to work for and pays $25 per cut. For him this would be a big pay raise. 

I spoke with the guy he works for once about work. He went on and an about how he could give me 50 yards per week with no problem and how great the pay was. I finally cornered him and he told me $15 per cut and it was click, next. 

It was obvious this guy was stressed out big time because of the work load and crappy pay, but he still did a decent job on the lawn. Any suggestions to help him?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> It was obvious this guy was stressed out big time because of the work load and crappy pay, but he still did a decent job on the lawn. Any suggestions to help him?






That sort of unethical treatment just makes me mad. 

I can't think of any thing else off the top of my head. You've already helped him more than the regional he is making rich.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I was doing some cleanup work on one of my properties a couple of days ago and my son-in-law asked if the mower on the trailer across the street was a good one.
> 
> It was a Husqvarna. I said it was a respectable name but did not look like a commercial machine so it would not last, especially the kind of abuse we put a mower through.
> 
> ...


I feel ya on this one. I'm a bleeding heart by nature, so I know your turmoil. I've helped countless contractors circumvent the middle man garbage, and taught them how to go to the top of the food chain. Heck I've even had a few that I've helped by giving a hand up try to muscle in on "my" gravy. Those are the ones that I pay extra attention to....keep your friends close and your enemies closer. 
Shoot, you could probably sub some work out to him, even with your take he'd likely be doing better than he is as status quo.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

P3+ said:


> I feel ya on this one. I'm a bleeding heart by nature, so I know your turmoil. I've helped countless contractors circumvent the middle man garbage, and taught them how to go to the top of the food chain. Heck I've even had a few that I've helped by giving a hand up try to muscle in on "my" gravy. Those are the ones that I pay extra attention to....keep your friends close and your enemies closer.
> Shoot, you could probably sub some work out to him, even with your take he'd likely be doing better than he is as status quo.


I thought about subbing some to him. I could easily pick up 30 or 40 more yards real fast if I expand my coverage area which would put $300 to $400 more per week in his pocket for the same number of yards and he could tell the guy he is working for to pack sand.

He would drive father than me but about 1/3 the amount he drives now. 

My issue is cash flow right now. He would have to wait until I got paid, which sucks. This is why I do all my work in house right now with the exception of small stuff I can pay out quick.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I thought about subbing some to him. I could easily pick up 30 or 40 more yards real fast if I expand my coverage area which would put $300 to $400 more per week in his pocket for the same number of yards and he could tell the guy he is working for to pack sand.
> 
> He would drive father than me but about 1/3 the amount he drives now.
> 
> My issue is cash flow right now. He would have to wait until I got paid, which sucks. This is why I do all my work in house right now with the exception of small stuff I can pay out quick.


Man I hear you on the cash flow! pay has gotten so low and all my cost have went up! cash flow last two year has been it comes in and goes out with not much left! use to alway have 5 to 10 grand in the bank , but not anymore!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

You pointed him to this forum. He can gain some knowledge and tools to improve his situation here in short time.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

When I find a " Hungry " guy Out on the road I hire them , they remind me of .. ME


----------

